# 18 mth old GR rolling down a hill with the kids



## mikeynote (Jun 30, 2009)

Very cute!!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

That is so funny, what goofs Goldens can be!!


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

Great video very cute


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

The video is priceless!!!!!! Love the joy of kids laughing and a dog to top it of. Memories in the making.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

janababy said:


> The video is priceless!!!!!! Love the joy of kids laughing and a dog to top it of. Memories in the making.


It sure made me smile hearing the kids squealing with delight


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

That is hilarious! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

What could be a happier memory than this one? Priceless!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great video, love it. 

Derek is such a fun loving boy.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Hahahah!! Oh that made my day

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

Silly goose! Great video.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

People laugh at me because I treat him like a child, this is all the proof I need to show that he really is my baby!! :-D Definitely not a day we'll forget in a hurry


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

I :heartbeat Derek!

Love how the kids are having just as much fun as he is! What a nice little family you have!


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

Terrific! So much fun. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

